
Ask HN: Looking for cofounder for face recognition startup - jordancampbell
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a business development cofounder for a face recognition + AR startup.<p>I have a technical background and have built a prototype. I&#x27;m doing customer development at the moment but feel that it&#x27;s time to bring someone else on board.<p>Website is atlasreality.xyz<p>Thank you in advance!<p>[EDIT]: Feel free to email me jordan@jordancampbell.org or reach out on twitter @jordanNZ_AR
======
smt88
I'm not a potential co-founder, but was curious and visited your site. I had a
strong, visceral, negative reaction. I've probably never gone from calm to
angry so quickly on a non-ideological site before.

Why don't you explain what "begin" will do? What is the site for? Is it just a
dark pattern to feed an algorithm and invade people's privacy?

~~~
jordancampbell
Thanks for your feedback. You're told what 'begin' does when you click begin.

The website is simply a demonstration of how face login can be simple and
unobtrusive - it's not actually part of the app and is going to be changed to
reflect the rest of the application.

